
Show HN: RecruiterBox - ashbrahma
http://recruiterbox.com/
======
ghurlman
Good luck, but _man_ was I hoping for a way to somehow help us manage
recruiters, mark spammers, etc.

------
geuis
I kind of need exactly the opposite of this. I'm an engineer that's on the
market again and being contacted by scores of companies, etc. I need a
convenient way to manage all of them.

~~~
sidmitra
Doesn't a CRM sort of satisfy that need? Lot of people use them for lead
management.

------
shawnbaden
Someone mentioned it looks a lot like basecamphq.com. But you should rip off
the most important thing they have done which is put sign up front and center.

1\. Change the "See how it works" button to "Pricing and Signup" and link to
your pricing page.

2\. Make the entire graphic above the button clickable and also point to the
pricing page.

~~~
grease
Good points ... we are trying out a few combinations with the layout -
hopefully, we can make it easier for people to do both: find what the app does
and register

------
drostan
Nice look and feel. I don't yet have the need, but I'd try it when I do. Your
home page has an info-graphic and some advantages/benefits, you also have a
how-it-works walk-through and you have a 4-page tour. Seems like overkill, but
you probably know better than I do: 1\. which of these is converting? 2\.
which are most prospects (not people like me who just wanted to look at the
app) visiting and spending time on? 3\. were any of these pages or sub-pages a
direct response to customer requests (implicit or explicit)?

I'm not asking for a defense - I'm asking because the answers would really
help us our with our own site!

Thanks.

~~~
grease
1) Its hard to say anything conclusively from a conversion perspective yet. 2)
A lot of visitors go to the tour before signing up. That is also where they
spend most time. 3) Not really. Most pages are still in a transition, and
we're trying a bunch of things. Currently, the changes are based on "what we
want our users to know", rather than user feedback

------
silverlight
Regarding the "How am I charged" information: just curious, why did you decide
to go with that setup (an "piggy bank" that you fill and then are deducted
from one day at a time at a set rate) instead of the more standard "We charge
you $30 monthly at the beginning of the month" practice? Easier for you on
your end? Or do you think the customer gains a benefit from it? Just curious
(Note: I'm not someone who's thinking about buying this and held back by this
practice, just a curious bystander).

~~~
grease
The current payment system is in transition - we want to eventually move to
the recurring payment model like you mentioned. The reason it stands today is
that things like managing change of plans, trial periods etc is a big pain
with paypal. We're exploring various (non-paypal) alternatives to this.

------
creativeone
Have you considered adding video profiles of applicants? There is a startup
that Paul Graham interviewed that does exactly that. But I like your overall
presentation more. Good luck!

~~~
grease
Its a good thought, but right now, we're more focused on helping companies
just organize their existing way of hiring (and not change their ways
themselves)

------
grease
Hi. I'm one of the creators of Recruiterbox, and pleasantly surprised to see
that someone has posted about us us here. Will try my best to answer any
questions/comments

------
espadagroup
Do you really have Levi in India signed up? If so that's awesome and congrats,
and you should make that more prominent.

~~~
grease
Yeah, we do ... In fact they were our first clients

------
cjoh
Great work. There's so much space available helping companies managing their
incoming data. This is a great start.

Though I haven't been through a hiring process in awhile, I'm surprised though
that this doesn't have some kind of referral bonus/source tracking feature
built into it. Seems like it'd be novel and useful.

~~~
ecaron
I don't understand how there is "so much space available helping companies
managine their incoming data". There's Resumator, JobVite, JobScore, Taleo,
Brassring, OpenCATS, Healthcaresource, MaxHire, Vurv, (I can list 60 more if
anyone would like.)

The point is, what need is this filling that isn't already filled? I wholly
welcome better technologies to help employers - but I need to know what makes
the technology better and their tour page doesn't ring any "innovative" bells
for me.

------
hvs
Nice work, and good luck. The recruiting market for software is a tough one.

------
xal
We are using Jobvite for this which is way too expensive and a total pain in
the ass.

If you are a rails app please make it so that the job page can be edited with
Liquid. Also provide an API so that we could migrate.

~~~
ecaron
The flock of people leaving Jobvite for JobScore or Resumator has been truly
incredible. I hope they can plug the hole in their dam, because they have a
good product, but it is exactly keeping customers like you happy where they
seem to be lacking at the moment.

------
rvanniekerk
Other than the home-page being nearly an exact clone of the basecamphq.com
site, it appears to be a solid product.

Why no live demo of a fictional company?

~~~
grease
We're working on a live demo.

------
evoltix
Is there an option to pause a subscription? Companies will eventually fill all
their positions and won't always need to use the service.

~~~
grease
Yes. Subscriptions can be paused/cancelled any time.

------
rdoherty
Looks pretty awesome, would love to see more screenshots though.

------
far33d
At first glance, this looks about 100x better than jobvite.

